# line driver vs epicenter whats the difrence?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a crossover with a line driver and was just wondering what is an epicenter and witch is better to use 


I know what a line driver does already


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

EPICENTER IS NICE IF THAT IS WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

but what does it do!!!!

all I finde is that they are good but what is it?

a crossover? a filter?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IT IS A BASS RESTORATION UNIT. IT IS MAINLY USED TO REPRODUCE BASS NOTES IN RECORDINGS THAT LACKED GOOD RESPONSE. THAT IS ABOUT IT, BUT IT IS ALSO A LINE DRIVER THAT BRINGS UP THE VOLTAGE OUTPUT, AND ALLOWS YOU TO TURN THE GAINS DOWN ON YOUR AMPS.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

thanks dirty 

sounds like somthing that once you have youll hate to live without


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

If you use it for the wrong music, you can easily kill your equipment. Be carefull with it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Oct 7 2006, 02:15 AM~6322605
> *thanks dirty
> 
> sounds like somthing that once you have youll hate to live without
> *


Eh, I've had a couple and some high end parametric EQ's...

Don't miss them at all...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

idk, the audiocontrol overdrive i bought (which is basically just a line driver with balanced outputs) made a difference in my system, it doesn't "reproduce" bass that wasn't there, just makes the notes stronger....basically i didn't realize how muddy my subs sounded till after i hooked this up, it sounded like a whole nother system.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 7 2006, 09:48 AM~6323564
> *idk, the audiocontrol overdrive i bought (which is basically just a line driver with balanced outputs) made a difference in my system, it doesn't "reproduce" bass that wasn't there, just makes the notes stronger....basically i didn't realize how muddy my subs sounded till after i hooked this up, it sounded like a whole nother system.
> *


THE OVERDRIVE WAS JUST A LINE DRIVER


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I mighte just be going wit a line driver

cause wit me I play lots of music and some still unmix and uncompressed dont wanna pop in a beat on the way to the studio and fry amp


I've fried an amp with a line driver but that was threw user error ( bridged 2 ohm load 10v line driver turned up and gain and bass boost up for like a whole month)........melted ther ground rite off the circuit boar)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

All a line driver is, is a tiny adjustable amplifier for signal voltage from your head unit to your amps.

The Epicenter is also a line driver as well, but a signal phase coupler that adds more boost to certain octaves (which you can adjust). 

Phoenix gold and Soundstream both make similar devices that doe the same thing as the epicenter, the PG Basscube being one that comes to mind.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 7 2006, 05:36 PM~6325563
> *All a line driver is, is a tiny adjustable amplifier for signal voltage from your head unit to your amps.
> 
> The Epicenter is also a line driver as well, but a signal phase coupler that adds more boost to certain octaves (which you can adjust).
> ...


stop wastin' your time on this forum, and sell me one of them shirts damnit :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 7 2006, 08:48 AM~6323564
> *idk, the audiocontrol overdrive i bought (which is basically just a line driver with balanced outputs) made a difference in my system, it doesn't "reproduce" bass that wasn't there, just makes the notes stronger....basically i didn't realize how muddy my subs sounded till after i hooked this up, it sounded like a whole nother system.
> *





> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Oct 7 2006, 10:55 AM~6323885
> *THE OVERDRIVE WAS JUST A LINE DRIVER
> *


ok?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you know dirty never reads the whole thing! he just picks the main topic of a post and type away...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 7 2006, 09:48 AM~6323564
> *idk, the audiocontrol overdrive i bought (which is basically just a line driver with balanced outputs) made a difference in my system, it doesn't "reproduce" bass that wasn't there, just makes the notes stronger....basically i didn't realize how muddy my subs sounded till after i hooked this up, it sounded like a whole nother system.
> *


Sporty Posted Yesterday, 08:00 PM 
you know dirty never reads the whole thing! he just picks the main topic of a post and type away... 

THAT WAS WHAT I MEANT, IT IS A LINE DRIVER, AS SNOOP HAS SAID, IT DOES NOTHING FOR REPRODUCING BASS RESPONSE


----------

